# قبل وبعد الجواز



## أنجيلا (13 ديسمبر 2011)

في فترة الخطبة يتكلم الشاب و تصغي الفتاة 

و عند الزواج تتكلم العروس ويصغي العريس 

اما بعد الزواج فيتكلم الزوج و الزوجة ويصغي الجيران



​
*مش كده ولا ايه :gun:​*


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (13 ديسمبر 2011)

*تمام كدة الصورة التالتة دى لسه حاصلة حالاً 
*​


----------



## rania79 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه صوح طبعا


----------



## أنجيلا (29 ديسمبر 2011)

SAVIORS.SON قال:


> *تمام كدة الصورة التالتة دى لسه حاصلة حالاً
> *​


طب حليت المشكلة ولا لاء:smile01
هههههه
نورت جدا


----------



## أنجيلا (29 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه صوح طبعا



اكيد يا قمر
ههههههههههه
منورة


----------

